# Tell me all you know about attachments. . .



## HLGStrider (Jan 6, 2005)

I'm lousy at this stuff, so I wanted to know a few things.

Has the attachment limit recently gone down? Because I was sure I had a little space left on my limit and I just looked and am exceeding it by a couple thousand thingymabobs. 

How does one make pictures have fewer thingymabobs? Bytes or whatever?

What is the best way to post pictures? Under what file?

HELP A HOPELESS PICTURE POSTER! I only have like eight attachments! How can so few take up so much dang room?


----------



## HLGStrider (Jan 6, 2005)

I usually post JPEG. I have photo studio, but have never mastered it.


I'll check out the site. Thanks Nom!


----------



## spirit (Jan 6, 2005)

Or using photobucket, but you have to register for it, althought it's quite good if you want your own album.


----------



## Barliman Butterbur (Jan 6, 2005)

HLGStrider said:


> How does one make pictures have fewer thingymabobs? Bytes or whatever?...How can so few take up so much dang room?



Sounds like you're using fairly high-resolution pictures with a lot of data in them. To compress them you need some sort of editing program like Photoshop Elements, for instance. There is a command which you can use ("SAVE FOR WEB") to reduce the data in the original picture, and even resize it so as to make it easily uploadable on the web and still retain a nice look.

Barley


----------



## Beorn (Jan 7, 2005)

LG, go here and tell me how much space it says you're using to store how many attachments. I think it is counting the attachments in posts that were deleted when it shouldn't be...

- Mike


----------



## HLGStrider (Jan 9, 2005)

It says 521.1 KB, Beorn.


Individually, the eight have:

67.2
105.1
61.7
57
17.3
57.6
48.6
16.6


----------



## Aulë (Jan 9, 2005)

Wow- I'm using up 1.25MB of space!
I'm maxing out!!!


----------



## Barliman Butterbur (Jan 9, 2005)

HLGStrider said:


> It says 521.1 KB, Beorn.
> 
> 
> Individually, the eight have:
> ...



These are not unreasonable readings. I would say that if you can keep your jpegs to no more than 60kb each, you're well within a reasonable figure.

Barley


----------



## Beorn (Jan 9, 2005)

When does it say you have too many attachments?


----------



## HLGStrider (Jan 11, 2005)

The first time was the other day when I tried to post an attachment. I was actually unsure of this attachment because it is .doc, a word file, and I had never tried to do it before, but when it said no, I was filled up, I went to look to see how much I had left and the "space left" bar is all red and says I am filled to the brim. 


Here, let me try attaching something small to this. Like my avatar picture . . .I'll delete it later.

Nope. It won't let me do it. It says it exceeds my quota by 22.9 KB. How can that be when it is only a 1.83 KB picture?


----------



## Beorn (Jan 11, 2005)

OK, I think I understand what's happening. The forum is counting attachments to posts you deleted....when I get a chance (hopefully sometime today) I'll go through and clean them -- I've gotta get ready for school now.

- Mike


----------

